# Popeyes Tactic



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

For a DD $6 payout, and long car line at drive through, I walked in to do counter pick up. Seemed faster than drove through. What's your experience?


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Always faster to pick up inside than drive through, imo.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

My local Popeyes is a dumpster fire. Auto decline.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Dat chicken sandwich!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> My local Popeyes is a dumpster fire. Auto decline.


Buddy, if you only knew.

https://www.tmz.com/2019/11/11/popeyes-employee-makes-chicken-sandwiches-over-trash-can/


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> For a DD $6 payout, and long car line at drive through, I walked in to do counter pick up. Seemed faster than drove through. What's your experience?


#drive through. Typo.



Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Buddy, if you only knew.
> 
> https://www.tmz.com/2019/11/11/popeyes-employee-makes-chicken-sandwiches-over-trash-can/


Lololol. Wow. Them chicken sandwiches so ummm ummm good.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Prius13 said:


> For a DD $6 payout, and long car line at drive through, I walked in to do counter pick up. Seemed faster than drove through. What's your experience?


I Dunno.

They always try to PUSH drivethru out.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> My local Popeyes is a dumpster fire. Auto decline.


How so?



tohunt4me said:


> I Dunno.
> 
> They always try to PUSH drivethru out.


Even before Corona Virus, Pedro the manager doesn't run a tight ship. Slow as molasses for that location. West DuPage County location, Illinois.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

My local Popeyes after 7pm is a hard no. They never seem to have enough chicken sandwiches to last the night.

And also hit the counter at ANY FF is you can. Not sure why McD/BK/Wendys/KFC all shut the doors, other than no one wants to work? Popeye's is the only FF that is allowing walk ins for pick up.

I did get a $16 Taco Bell today, no line at drive through and only 1.6miles to deliver. Sometimes the delivery Gods smile upon you.

$100.76 for 5 hours. Happy I broke $100, not happy it took 5 hours.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

A local Popeyes I used to pick up from was amazing but not anymore. The manager was awesome and always had enough staff and refused to hire hoodlums that wouldn't take their job seriously. Always a good crew. He would also offer the delivery drivers one free piece of chicken and also 50% off any food. Would also allow us free drinks any time. If drive thrue got too busy, he would close drive thru and put cones up so that traffic didn't back up on the highway. He would do the same with inside. If inside got too busy, he would close inside and temporarily make it drive thru only. He had a dedicated employee every shift that only filled delivery app orders and helped everyone out when there were no orders.

From what I heard, he gave some of the employees a hard time for not working hard enough when it was busy and so they turned around and accused him of a bunch of sexual stuff he obviously didn't do. The franchise let him go now its got some real sh*t manager with long lines and hired new staff from the worst areas of town that don't want to work. Its a shame.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Jax said:


> A local Popeyes I used to pick up from was amazing but not anymore. The manager was awesome and always had enough staff and refused to hire hoodlums that wouldn't take their job seriously. Always a good crew. He would also offer the delivery drivers one free piece of chicken and also 50% off any food. Would also allow us free drinks any time. If drive thrue got too busy, he would close drive thru and put cones up so that traffic didn't back up on the highway. He would do the same with inside. If inside got too busy, he would close inside and temporarily make it drive thru only. He had a dedicated employee every shift that only filled delivery app orders and helped everyone out when there were no orders.
> 
> From what I heard, he gave some of the employees a hard time for not working hard enough when it was busy and so they turned around and accused him of a bunch of sexual stuff he obviously didn't do. The franchise let him go now its got some real sh*t manager with long lines and hired new staff from the worst areas of town that don't want to work. Its a shame.


SAME BEHAVIOR AS UBER PASSENGERS .

LYING FOR REWARDS.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Prius13 said:


> How so?


Where to begin. They drive through is always 10+ cars deep. If you go inside the restaurant they just ignore you. One time I was in the mood for chicken and they told me they were out of chicken. At lunchtime! Seriously? They're a chicken joint. How do they not have chicken? &#128514;


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Where to begin. They drive through is always 10+ cars deep. If you go inside the restaurant they just ignore you. One time I was in the mood for chicken and they told me they were out of chicken. At lunchtime! Seriously? They're a chicken joint. How do they not have chicken? &#128514;


Lololol


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Dat chicken sandwich!!! :thumbup:


Horrid. Simply horrid. ((Shudders))


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> Horrid. Simply horrid. ((Shudders))


I actually like it... Lol


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Prius13 said:


> For a DD $6 payout, and long car line at drive through, I walked in to do counter pick up. Seemed faster than drove through. What's your experience?


I'll always go pull the door handle if any type of line. Long line. Door Locked. CANCELLED..... I waited in line once for 20 minutes to pickup an order. Fool me once........


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Prius13 said:


> For a DD $6 payout, and long car line at drive through, I walked in to do counter pick up. Seemed faster than drove through. What's your experience?


I stopped going to ALL POPEYE'S.

Imbecile at the window attempted to force 4 * 44once fountain drinks in my cab without a drink holder! At the time I was unassigning myself, she refused to take them back, then I set them on the window sill. She dumped all drinks off the side, hitting the door of my ride.m I said, NO FREAKING WAY after that, that I'll ever go back to popeye's for a pick up.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I stopped going to ALL POPEYE'S.
> 
> Imbecile at the window attempted to force 4 * 44once fountain drinks in my cab without a drink holder! At the time I was unassigning myself, she refused to take them back, then I set them on the window sill. She dumped all drinks off the side, hitting the door of my ride.m I said, NO FREAKING WAY after that, that I'll ever go back to popeye's for a pick up.


I had that happen at Burger King but my dumb ass took the drinks


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I stopped going to ALL POPEYE'S.
> 
> Imbecile at the window attempted to force 4 * 44once fountain drinks in my cab without a drink holder! At the time I was unassigning myself, she refused to take them back, then I set them on the window sill. She dumped all drinks off the side, hitting the door of my ride.m I said, NO FREAKING WAY after that, that I'll ever go back to popeye's for a pick up.


I haven't accepted a Popeyes order since they released their damn chicken sandwich.


----------

